# Website is finally somewhat together...or is it...



## Golfcart (Jul 3, 2013)

Good evening, just thought I'd post my link to see what people thought of my site so far.  I have a lot of work to do, however I think my website is "usable" at this point.

Let me know what you guys think. 

Thanks in advance.   

Zenfolio | Northern California, Manteca, Wedding and Portrait Photographer


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 3, 2013)

It's about as cookie-cutter as possible right now. When it's done to your satisfaction, please update. I'd like to see the finished product.

Right now, if I were I prospective client, I wouldn't last 10 seconds there...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2013)

Spelling and grammar check.  Stat!


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!  Grammer is def not my strong point so I need my work there.  

Thanks for honesty!  Helps out a lot!


----------



## Designer (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, Golfcart.  I think the slideshow moves along nicely, and your photography is very good.

I think you could help your portfolio by getting more variety.  Put up some landscapes, portraiture, still lifes, etc.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 4, 2013)

Designer said:


> Hi, Golfcart.  I think the slideshow moves along nicely, and your photography is very good.
> 
> I think you could help your portfolio by getting more variety.  Put up some landscapes, portraiture, still lifes, etc.



What kind of photographer are you? It's much better if you are specializing in one or two areas. Being a "I do everything" kind of photographer does a great job of communicating to potential clients "I'm not particularly good at anything specific". 

If you're a hobbyist, and this is your personal site, the above advice is fine. If you're trying to present yourself as a professional, IMO it's a terrible idea.


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 4, 2013)

I've tried to be a Wedding and Portrait photographer.  I said tried, because it is still in the beginning stages.  I'm no where, where I'd like to be, however I do see myself getting busier.  Honestly, I wish I could say I get all my clients in Weddings and Portraits, but I am all over the board right now.  I haven't turned down jobs out of my "nitch".  

For example I've been doing some interior/exterior commercial jobs that I haven't posted on my site strictly because it doesn't fall under the Wedding/Portrait photography genre.  I've thought about making a site strictly for those type of jobs and seeing which one takes off and pursuing that.  

I'm just in the stage of the game where I'm figuring out my style of photography.  I understand my settings and how to operate the camera/flash.  Now, it's just finding out what works within my geographical location.  

Thanks guys, any more input would be appreciated!


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 6, 2013)

What would you guys go differently?  I'm at a loss of thoughts...I was messing with website again tonight, and can't seem to think of any changes...

Thanks guys


----------

